# Dumb question: Has anyone replaced their brakes on their CTD?



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

So, I have about 54K miles on my CTD. I am needing brakes soon. I was wondering has anyone replaced their brakes on their CTD? I have looked at all of the auto parts stores in my area and most of them dont have all of the parts I need. When I do my brakes I replace the pads and rotors. I know replacing the rotors isnt really necessary, but I dont care to deal with turning them. If one parts store has the pads they dont have the rotors. I cant seem to find rotors for the rear either. Thanks in advance for any replies. I know this is a pretty simple and dumb question.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I take it you haven't checked Amazon?
http://www.amazon.com/Power-Stop-K5...1-1-3109--1-0&sr=1-5&ymm=2014:chevrolet:cruze


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Notice the ship time.......1 to 2 MONTHS?

OP? Why not OE? Problems.......Price?

Rob


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

If your rotors don't have a pulsation when braking there is no need to resurface at all, just replace the pads.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Robby said:


> Notice the ship time.......1 to 2 MONTHS?
> 
> OP? Why not OE? Problems.......Price?
> 
> Rob


I could go OE. Trying to stay with my usual stores, but they are failing me. Price isnt really a factor. I figure with auto parts you are going to pay what you have to pay.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

RIXSTER said:


> If your rotors don't have a pulsation when braking there is no need to resurface at all, just replace the pads.


Good point. I will look at them and see what they look like. They dont pulse so I am sure they are fine. I just always got in the habit of replacing them. Dont know why really.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

RIXSTER said:


> If your rotors don't have a pulsation when braking there is no need to resurface at all, just replace the pads.


You are correct.....even the service manual recommends against resurfacing serviceable rotors.....the pads will conform to any ridges (normal ridges, not gouges from metal to metal contact) in just a few hundred miles.

However, this ONLY applies if replacing pads with pads of the same material as the rotors develop a 'skin' for lack of a better word, made up of the pad material that is being replaced.

If a different material makeup is used you will likely have a set of squeelers with every brake application....possible pulling as well.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am still on my originals at 113K miles. Have you measured yours? Are they giving any other signs of needing replaced?


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

I have a 2003 S-10 pickup with 125k and original rotors. I'll be changing them in a couple weeks though.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Maybe they just feel weird to me then. Yall sayin you have 100+K on your vehicles with original equip.....must just be me.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I've known quite a few people who know how to stop who have got 100k out of factory brakes then I know some people who barely get 20k it seems due to racing redlight to redlight lol.

Don't forget about rockauto.com I've been real happy with prices there as long as things are shipped from the same warehouse the shipping is very cheap.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I know GM did something right on the GMT800 trucks. My 02 silverado has 155k on it with the original front pads. I had to change the rear due to a frozen caliper which there is a TSB out on that issue.

I'm like a motor head in an auto parts store with a $10k shopping card, can't wait until tomorrow to pick up my CTD.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

BlueTopaz said:


> I know GM did something right on the GMT800 trucks. My 02 silverado has 155k on it with the original front pads. I had to change the rear due to a frozen caliper which there is a TSB out on that issue.
> 
> I'm like a motor head in an auto parts store with a $10k shopping card, can't wait until tomorrow to pick up my CTD.


Welcome to the CTD club. Not many of us out there. But we are a slowly growing number.


----------



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't know about the diesel, but my 1LT is MY2011, has 124,500 on original pads/rotor.
When I change the pads, the rotors are getting changed as well. I've had lots of 85-mph to 0-mph quick stops in the last 4 years. However, parts are readily available for my model, and with several vendors for each.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I got the rotors and pads changed on my CTD at the local tyre dealer and only had to wait one day for new better quality steel rotors to arrive. My original rotors were made from a poor quality steel and wore down about a mm in only 27k KM. That has been my only issue with the Cruze in nearly three years. The new brakes after 8k KM still feel great.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

There is barely any wear on my rotors, they still look like they have less than 10K miles on them. Haven't closely inspected the pads yet, but there are no signs of them needing replaced.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Hey BlueTopaz, do you know if the frozen caliper tsb indicated warranty work? I just had my passenger rear caliper seize and chew the rotor. Of course, the dealer replaced both sides! Is there a link to this tsb?



BlueTopaz said:


> I had to change the rear due to a frozen caliper which there is a TSB out on that issue.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

dougc905 said:


> Hey BlueTopaz, do you know if the frozen caliper tsb indicated warranty work? I just had my passenger rear caliper seize and chew the rotor. Of course, the dealer replaced both sides! Is there a link to this tsb?


He's referring to his 02 Silverado


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Just an update, I now have 48,000km on the CTD and the brakes I replaced at 27,000km are still great showing no sign of wear. I had the rear discs machined and new pads at 43,000km and no issues with them. The rear pads were 2 thirds warn but I replaced them anyway.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

My rear brakes needed replaced at like 145K or so. Front brakes still original at 183K. One of the rear brakes was much more worn than the other, likely due to a sticking caliper.


----------

